# The Canadian Health care system



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Guys

Just wondering regards the canadian health care system and how it equates against the good old NHS (well OLD NHS anyway!!!).
What things do we get free and what stuff do we have to pay extra for? I know that insurance is a big thing in the US, is it similar in canada?

Im trying to get into the police and know they have eye and dental cover so just wondering what else would be extra charge.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Armysig (Apr 28, 2010)

If you end up employed with the police department, be it RCMP (national) or local city police, health care will not be an issue. You will have full coverage which will include all extended stays in the hospital, a drug plan ect. Your family will also be covered, this will be benificial for things like bracese (partial coverage), glasses ect. The canadian health care system is government run and I found it to be a fairly good system. Check out this government web site, it may answer some of your questions Health Care System - Main Page - Health Canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leeabr101 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just wondering regards the canadian health care system and how it equates against the good old NHS (well OLD NHS anyway!!!).
> What things do we get free and what stuff do we have to pay extra for? I know that insurance is a big thing in the US, is it similar in canada?
> ...


Healthcare in Canada is a Provincial matter and while you haven't indicated which is your Province of choice, the care, with some nuances, is the same across the country. Doctor's visits and hospital care is "free". Drugs and dental care are not covered except when an in-patient. Private healthcare is illegal in Canada. Many employers provide dental/eye/private hospital coverage. The Canadian system, while, like the NHS, is not perfect but on the whole it works very well. I was in hospital for three months recently and my total bill was NIL, to me.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

I arrived here in 2008. It took ages to get my health care card here in Alberta due to my fault and AHS losing my application twice. During this wait I had to go to urgent care once and ER once - they cost $1000 - cash up front (cheque). When I went to ER I was not let go as they said I was too ill to leave so I was hospitalized. During the week I was in my card came through. My stay was exemplary and the care was 100 times superior than anything I ever experienced with the NHS. I was hospitalized in February this year for a different yet related issue and it was the same story. Add in blood tests monthly and now weekly along with CAT scans, xrays, ultrasounds and now two different MRIs coming up along with dealing with the top Liver professional in his field and 4 other senior doctors including a neurosurgeon it's pretty amazing. I received a refund for the two ER visits promptly once the card was received and so far the cost to me has been about $100 for meds not covered by prescription. My meds plan is work related and covers 99% of meds.

I have nothing but good things to say about the availability, quality and professionalism of the health care here. It's how things should be - take away the worry over cost.

If you are ill then I doubt you will find a much better place. Different employers have different plans as other people have described.

My 2 Cents.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

SczzyBoy said:


> I arrived here in 2008. It took ages to get my health care card here in Alberta due to my fault and AHS losing my application twice. During this wait I had to go to urgent care once and ER once - they cost $1000 - cash up front (cheque). When I went to ER I was not let go as they said I was too ill to leave so I was hospitalized. During the week I was in my card came through. My stay was exemplary and the care was 100 times superior than anything I ever experienced with the NHS. I was hospitalized in February this year for a different yet related issue and it was the same story. Add in blood tests monthly and now weekly along with CAT scans, xrays, ultrasounds and now two different MRIs coming up along with dealing with the top Liver professional in his field and 4 other senior doctors including a neurosurgeon it's pretty amazing. I received a refund for the two ER visits promptly once the card was received and so far the cost to me has been about $100 for meds not covered by prescription. My meds plan is work related and covers 99% of meds.
> 
> I have nothing but good things to say about the availability, quality and professionalism of the health care here. It's how things should be - take away the worry over cost.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the replies. My next question was in relation to prolong hospital treatment for say (god forbid!!) the "C" word. There is a history in both my and my wifes family.
Would all this treatment be covered under the system,an employers scheme or would i have to foot the bill? I guess it relates to any major hospitalisation but from sczzyboy's post, i guess it would?

Lee


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leeabr101 said:


> Thanks very much for the replies. My next question was in relation to prolong hospital treatment for say (god forbid!!) the "C" word. There is a history in both my and my wifes family.
> Would all this treatment be covered under the system,an employers scheme or would i have to foot the bill? I guess it relates to any major hospitalisation but from sczzyboy's post, i guess it would?
> 
> Lee


The only things not covered by Canada's health system are drugs (outside of hospitalization) and semi-private or fully private hospital rooms. All cancer treatment/hospitalization is covered. As said before, many employers, as benefits, provide coverage for semi-private/private, drugs and dental care.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> The only things not covered by Canada's health system are drugs (outside of hospitalization) and semi-private or fully private hospital rooms. All cancer treatment/hospitalization is covered. As said before, many employers, as benefits, provide coverage for semi-private/private, drugs and dental care.


No brainer then isnt it!!!

Just need to get past them pesky immigration people.....:boxing:


----------



## PoundFoolish (Apr 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Healthcare in Canada is a Provincial matter and while you haven't indicated which is your Province of choice, the care, with some nuances, is the same across the country. Doctor's visits and hospital care is "free". Drugs and dental care are not covered except when an in-patient. Private healthcare is illegal in Canada.


Umm, although you are correct that health care is a provincial matter, a quick Google shows that private health care is NOT universally illegal across Canada. Google "Canada sees boom private health care business" to see an example.

What this means in practice would be interesting to know. How widespread are these private facilities? What perceived "void" in medicare are they trying to fill? Do they generally operate on a cash for service basis, or do they require a private insurance policy?


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi

We r moving from uk to edmonton later in the year as my hubby has been offered a job there. My older son (age 8) only has one kidney and needs a yearly unltrasound scan and check up with doc. I was worried about how his care would pan out away from NHS. Glad to hear through above posts that it shouldnt be a problem in canadian health system! phew has really put my mind at ease!


----------

